# 1850's Hopkins Milwaukee Iron Pontil



## ZwietuschInCharge (May 23, 2013)

Well heres my baby..Just had here shined up..


----------



## ZwietuschInCharge (May 23, 2013)

close up of embossing


----------



## ZwietuschInCharge (May 23, 2013)

top


----------



## ZwietuschInCharge (May 23, 2013)

base..


----------



## ZwietuschInCharge (May 23, 2013)

before it was cleaned..


----------



## ZwietuschInCharge (May 23, 2013)

another before pic..


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 23, 2013)

Great bottle Zwietusch. Looks really nice. Wish I could find one.


----------



## idigjars (May 24, 2013)

nice


----------



## epackage (May 25, 2013)

Beauftiful hunk of glass...


----------



## cacarpetbagger (May 27, 2013)

Nice looking soda, cleaned up real nice.


----------

